# Indoor potty training tips for an adult poodle?



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

What poodle do you have? Standard/Mini/Toy?

How old is your poodle? 

When does your dog goes potty? (Mine goes immediately everytime after he eat)


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

If at all possible I would try to finagle an apartment with a sliding door and a small patio/balcony. Check the rules and make sure you can dog proof any raised balcony (ie add fencing or netting to keep your guy from going over/through the railing). Ideally you would find a building with a small upper level patio that you could put a sliding glass dog door insert into and one of the grass dog potties into. Then he/she would have access at all times to a convenient outdoor potty. If you dog is already used to going on grass or dirty you really quickly reinforce the use of a small outdoor system.

My sister had toy dogs that were litter box trained. Even with as small as they were and as good as she was about cleaning it, it was a relatively gross option. Dogs don't bury their poop (and sometimes they decide to kick it about), males tend to have trouble hitting the box, and it's not like just having a cat box. I know this isn’t helpful, but it is something to keep in mind.


----------



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you. He's 4 years old and a miniature mix (about 12 lbs). 

He usually goes right after he wakes up but doesn't go right after eating. He's holding pretty well. 

I'll start searching for an apartment soon, but at the moment I don't know if I can get one with a patio/balcony or not. I'll try but in the worst scenario, the potty will have to be placed inside the apartment.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Try putting in a tray now, a mini 12 lbs is the same size as mine. I use a 60x40 pee pad tray with netting on top and change the pad daily. train him in a pen with the pad first to make sure he knows to go on the pen.

Once solid, remove the pen and move the pad somewhere, or in the toilet.

smear some of his own urine onto the dog pad for him to go there to do his business.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a twenty-pound mini. When he was a puppy, I trained him to use a litterbox together with dog litter. Purina secondnature Housetraining Solution Very easy to clean. No smell even when put indoor. Another thing to consider: Do you have a Petsmart nearby? Petco stopped selling the dog litter because they made their own but theirs is terrible.

Then he outgrew it and we switched to Potty Park (one of those artificial turfs). It takes more effort to clean but it's a lot cheaper. Potty Park is the best among all the indoor potty products.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm using those mesh tray, where you can put pee pads underneath. You would just need to rinse through the top layer, and replace the pads daily. my currency will be 1 buck a day, don't know about how much it costs in the states.

My dog goes there to do all his business, pee/poo and even vomitting, he knows not to dirty the floors


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I have used pads in the past for a smaller dog for her whole life and it worked out very well. There will probably be accidents even using an indoor product, so keep that in mind as to where you put the product. My dog used to go right on the edge of the pad and it would occasionally get on the carpet. I never heard of that ugodog product, but it looks very good to me, quite like what dcyk mentioned. If your dog kicks a lot after pooping, you may have a problem using an indoor product. Good luck in training and in your move.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

funny how Mack kicks when he poops or pees on grass but never on the tray itself. he might pee over the side sometimes mis aim his poop but alls good. my whole house is tiles


----------



## arrow (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the helpful info. 

If there won't be any balcony/patio area, maybe I can put the potty in the bathroom and keep the door open? That way, any accidents near the potty can be cleaned up easily.

Most of the time, he poops once per day when I walk him at night, so hopefully the indoor potty will be used (mostly) for pees. 

Schnauzerpoodle, one question for you, What do you mean by "your dog outgrew the litter box"? Is it meant for puppies and not a good solution for adult dogs? Or did you switch because the litter cost? 

I also checked a couplpe of "fake grass" potties from local pet shops and didn't like the quality of the grass at all. Looked and felt very cheap. Didn't see Potty Park, though.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

arrow said:


> Thank you all for the helpful info.
> 
> If there won't be any balcony/patio area, maybe I can put the potty in the bathroom and keep the door open? That way, any accidents near the potty can be cleaned up easily.
> 
> Most of the time, he poops once per day when I walk him at night, so hopefully the indoor potty will be used (mostly) for pees.


Putting the potty in the bathroom is a great idea. Makes it easier for any cleanup needed. But you may not have enough room in there (if my apartment bathrooms were typically sized). Don't stress about it, it'll work out. It may take some time to retrain him, so I would suggest starting training ASAP before you move.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

arrow said:


> Schnauzerpoodle, one question for you, What do you mean by "your dog outgrew the litter box"? Is it meant for puppies and not a good solution for adult dogs? Or did you switch because the litter cost?


Sorry I didn't make it clear enough. My mini poodle turned out to be oversized. He ends up to be a 17.5" tall (20 lbs) poozilla so he's too big to turn around in the Purina litterbox (the largest one).

My friend's in-size adult mini poodle uses it without any problem. He can turn around, pees and comes back out without stepping on any used litter.

It's very easy to clean. I scooped the used litter every night and rinsed the litterbox with vinegar solution and hot water once every 7-10 days.


----------



## CAPoodleMom (Oct 9, 2012)

Some people might think this is gross, but my friend has a toy poodle, and she lets him go potty in the shower when he can't hold it. I think she started him by putting the potty pads in there, and then once he caught on, she just let him go on the floor of the shower. He usually just goes pee during the day, and she just turns on the shower to wash it down the drain.


----------

